

We found an iPhone, and we're looking for the owner.. Please help - jbverschoor
http://www.facebook.com/bloomsix

======
chmars
A HN post or a Facebook post for every found iPhone?

Seriously, found items should be given to 'lost and found', the police or
whatever the rules are in your country.

By the way, does Apple provide a service to match found iPhones with their
registered owners? Due to mandatory activation, Apple knows at least one
contact person for each iPhone. Such contact information would be useful for
'lost and found' etc.

------
rachelbythebay
Hold down the home button until Siri comes up. Say "who am I?". Look at the
results and do the right thing: call your local PD's non-emergency line and
report it as found property. Give them the info you found. They can figure out
the rest.

If it's not a 4S, skip the first part, then call it in anyway.

------
Nerdfest
All iPhones are owned by Apple. (This is a joke ... kind of).

